# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Apis mellifera o abeja.

## frfmfrfm

La abeja europea (Apis mellifera), también conocida como abeja doméstica o abeja melífera, es una especie de himenóptero apócrito de la familia Apidae. Es la especie de abeja con mayor distribución en el mundo. Originaria de Europa, África y parte de Asia, fue introducida en América y Oceanía. Fue clasificada por Carolus Linnaeus en 1758. A partir de entonces numerosos taxónomos describieron variedades geográficas o subespecies que, en la actualidad, superan las 30 razas.Wikipedia.
Esta abeja la encontré en el parabriza de mi coche, con se puede ver esta cargada de polen.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

